# Gaming der Zukunft : 21:9 Cinema DP



## Pumpi (12. März 2011)

Hallöle 

Ich erhaschte gerade die naheliegende News von Prad, das es ein sehr wohl möglich Spiele geeignetes cinema Display von Philips geben wird.

Ein änliches 21:9 Display gibt es schon in 58" Ausführung, welches aber sehr teuer und sehr breit ist, und von daher nicht sonderlich geeignet für den heimischen Schreibtisch ist. Zumindest änlich ungeeignet wie drei 24" Geräte oder größer.

Das neue Panel mit 50" und 100 hertz plus passiver allround 3D Fähigkeit, besticht zudem mit einer herausragenden Reaktionszeitangabe von nur 0,5 mSekunden. Sollte diese Angabe in der Realität nur ansatzweise zutreffen, und die Paarung mit einem M-PVA Display gelingen, dann könnte eine neue optik Ära anbrechen. Zumindest solange sich der Input-lag in Grenzen hält, auch für uns zocker.

Auch kann man zuversichtlich sein das die Kombination PC und Fernseher funktionieren wird, in nativer Auflösung von 2560x1080, da es sich um ein "Multiview" Gerät handelt welches eh schon von Haus aus auf Internet getrimmt wird. Was bedeutet das die PC Welt kein Fremdbereich darstellt. 

PRAD | News

Bei einer Schreibtisch freundlichen Breite von nur ca. 100-110cm ist so ein Display eine echte Alternative zu einer hochwertigen triple Head Displayconfig.

Auch die Auflösung sollte nur die wenigsten aktuellen Graka's vor ernsthafte Probleme stellen.

Ich denke Dirt 3 in 3D oder mit echten 100 fps auf so einem Display, dürfte der Endbrüller werden.

Wollen wir hoffen das es deutlich unter 3000€ kosten wird.


----------



## TempestX1 (12. März 2011)

Das wird ja immer schlimmer. Irgendwann hat man 5 Meter breite Monitore und 7 cm höhe.


----------



## Pumpi (12. März 2011)

Kein Mensch braucht mehr als 40 cm Display Höhe. Darauf läßt sich eine DIN A4 Seite gut darstellen.

Wem's nicht reicht, der kann sich das cinema Display ja ins Pivot an die Wand nageln


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2011)

Den Nutzen sehe ich darin noch nicht, auch halte ich einen Preis von deutlich über 1000 Taler als Geldverschwendung. Aber das spiegelt nur meine Meinung wieder


----------



## robbe (12. März 2011)

Ich hasse diesen Breitbildwahn, irgendwann muss doch mal Schluss damit sein. 16:10 ist klasse, 16:9 ist auch noch in Ordnung, aber noch breiter muss echt nicht sein. Wenn ich das schon sehe, wie viele halbwegs aktuellen Kinofilme auf meinem neuen 16:9 Bildschirm die halbe Bildfläche mit Schwarzen Streifen ausfüllen, könnt ich .
Ich versteh auch den Sinn dahinter absolut nicht, wieso müssen denn Filme immer breiter werden?


----------



## Pumpi (12. März 2011)

> 16:10 ist klasse



Find ich auch, bis 25". Darüber ist 16:10 gesundheitsgefärdend (Nackenstarre).



> wieso müssen denn Filme immer breiter werden



Die Filme sind teilweise seit 50 Jahren so breit. 21:9 kommt dem menschlichen sehen auch eigentlich nativer entgegen.


----------



## robbe (12. März 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Die Filme sind teilweise seit 50 Jahren so breit. 21:9 kommt dem menschlichen sehen auch eigentlich nativer entgegen.


 
Irgendwo hab ich mal vor ein paar jahren gelesen, das 16:10 dem natürlichen Sichtfeld am ehesten entspricht. Dann hab ich neulich erst gelesen, das es 16:9 ist. Und jetzt les ich hier 21:9, was denn nun?
Oder wird das Sichtfeld mit zunehmender Film/Monitorbreite auf Dauer auch immer breiter?


----------



## Pumpi (12. März 2011)

16:9 beim TV war eigentlich auch nur ein Kompromiss, um altes TV Material nicht zu sehr zu benachteiligen.

Es geht halt schrittweise in die Richtung 21:9.


----------



## Liza (12. März 2011)

Hab mal 3 Bilder dazu gefunden, als Vergleich.
*Quelle:* http://www.fernseherkaufen.com/kaufberatung/format/


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. März 2011)

Also 21:9 ist schon nett, aber das gerade Display stört mich. 

Auf der Main gabs mal nen Bericht über Monitore, da war einer dabei, wo zwei Displays zu einem gebogenen zusammen gefügt wurden, nur kostete er ca. 6500$.


----------



## Pumpi (12. März 2011)

@ Weltrekord : Danke 

@ Fadi

Die zwei Display's waren auch leider nur von zwei Projektoren beschickt worden, das gibt sicherlich auch nicht so das hitverdächtige Bild.

Gekrümmt wär natürlich das beste, aber das kommt wohl erst mit AMOLED Technologie und wird richtig teuer. Die verkaufen vermutlich lieber 20 Handy's als ein Display


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. März 2011)

Wenn es nicht gekrümmt ist, interessiert es mich nicht fürs Zocken. 
Die meisten stellen ihr Multimonitorsystem ja auch angewinkelt auf.


----------



## Pumpi (12. März 2011)

Bei billigen TN triple Setups bleibt einem aufrgrund des schlechten Einblickwinkels auch nichts anderes übrig. Bei einem guten M-PVA TV ist der Einblickwinkel deutlich besser und es hat eine ganz andere Grundqualität als ein Monitor aus der 1-200€ Liga.

Aber du hast warscheinlich Recht mit deiner Skepsis, es sollte erst mal probe getestet werden im Mc Media, ob das bei einem Abstand von nur 80-100cm gut funzt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. März 2011)

Ein gebogenes Display würde halt dem menschlichen Sichtfeld noch mehr entsprechen.


----------



## Pumpi (12. März 2011)

Mir wäre das wichtigste im Bezug auf mein Sichtfeld, das ich nicht ständig das Gefühl habe aus einer Altbauwohnung zu gucken (streben im Fenster)


----------



## Leandros (12. März 2011)

21:9 ist das Sichtfeld des Menschen. Außerdem ist es konkav (nach innen gekrümmt), da dies auch unsere Linse ist. 
Bisher ist es noch unmögluch unser Sichtfeld 1:1 auf Bildschirme zu übertragen.


----------



## Superwip (12. März 2011)

Sieht interressant aus; mehr Bildfläche=besser, das Format ist meiner Meinung nach nur sekkundär von Bedeutung

Der Nutzen hängt auch stark vom jeweiligen Spiel ab


----------



## butter_milch (12. März 2011)

Es gibt genug Dumme, die sich für 16:9 entscheiden. Die machen bestimmt auch die 21:9 Masche mit.

Gebogen wäre diese Displays eine perfekte alternative für 3-Monitor-Lösungen, aber die Zielgruppe werden wohl Heimkinobesitzer sein.


----------



## Leandros (12. März 2011)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht interressant aus; mehr Bildfläche=besser, das Format ist meiner Meinung nach nur sekkundär von Bedeutung



Mehr Bildfläche = besser sehe ich nicht so. Kannst gerne mal an meinem Heimkino Zocken. (3x5 Meter Leinwand, bestrahlt von 1920x1200 HD Beamer). Der Spass ist begrenz, da die Fläche zu Groß ist.

Format ist Sekundär? Rly? Wünsch dir viel Spass mit meinem alten 4:3 Bildschirm. Auflösung: 1280x1024 und 27" Groß. Da bekommst da nach 1h ne Nackenstarre!



			
				butter_milch schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt genug Dumme, die sich für 16:9 entscheiden. Die machen bestimmt auch die 21:9 Masche mit.



Was ist deiner Meinung nach das beste 16:10?


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. März 2011)

Bei 4:3 fühle ich mich mittlerweile richtig unwohl.


----------



## art90 (12. März 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Dumme, die sich für 16:9 entscheiden. Die machen bestimmt auch die 21:9 Masche mit.
> 
> Gebogen wäre diese Displays eine perfekte alternative für 3-Monitor-Lösungen, aber die Zielgruppe werden wohl Heimkinobesitzer sein.


 
wer einen 16:9 monitor hat ist also dumm....coole sache, erzähl mir bitte mehr davon...


----------



## GoldenMic (12. März 2011)

Also ich mag mein 16:9 und würde auch 21:9 gern mitmachen


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. März 2011)

art90 schrieb:


> wer einen 16:9 monitor hat ist also dumm....coole sache, erzähl mir bitte mehr davon...


 Jetzt stifte ihn nicht zu noch mehr Blödsinn an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Wenn ich das schon sehe, wie viele halbwegs aktuellen Kinofilme auf meinem neuen 16:9 Bildschirm die halbe Bildfläche mit Schwarzen Streifen ausfüllen, könnt ich .
> Ich versteh auch den Sinn dahinter absolut nicht, wieso müssen denn Filme immer breiter werden?


 
Aber genau deswegen ja das 21:9 Format, dann hast du keine schwarzen Balken mehr.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (12. März 2011)

16:9 ist komplett im Sichtfeld, bei 21:9 zweifle ich ein wenig dran, dass da die Ränder auch noch so sehr drin sind. Aber das ist eh egal, da wir soweiso nur punktuell Scharf sehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2011)

16 : 9 als Dumm zu bezeichnen halte ich für kleingeistig. Der Bildschirm ist für PC und TV doch ideal. Alles darüber ist doch eher Marketing, und für einen PC doch eher sinnfrei


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. März 2011)

Gegen 16:9 hab ich nichts, aber 1920x1080 ist mir zu klein, die doppelte Größe wäre schon mal eine Verbesserung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gegen 16:9 hab ich nichts, aber 1920x1080 ist mir zu klein, die doppelte Größe wäre schon mal eine Verbesserung.


 
Fernsehen wie im Real - Life? 1:1


----------



## Hatuja (12. März 2011)

Ich bin auch Verfechter von 16:10. 16:9 sieht irgendwie komisch aus, außerdem sind doch alle Anwendungen darauf ausgelegt, dass man sie von oben nach unten bedient. Wie viele Webseiten kennst du, wo man ausschließlich von links nach rechts scrollt, aber nicht von oben nach unten? Ich bisher nicht eine!

Als Hersteller würde ich aber auch voll auf 16:9 setzten!
Warum: Nunja, der "dumme" Anwender achtet nicht aufs Seitenverhältnis, ("Boa ey, Geil aldaa, ein FullHD Monitor" [schon oft erlebt]). So ein FullHD- Aufkleber ist schon sehr Werbewirksam. Und wenn ich ein Display in 16:9 anstatt in 16:10 produziere, spare ich ja durch die geringere Fläche noch Produktionskosten, kann aber das Gleiche verlange wie früher für ein 16:10 Display.


----------



## underloost (12. März 2011)

wenn sich 21:9 überhaupt irgendwann großflächig durchsetzen *sollte*, dann wirds mMn noch etliche Jahre dauern.
ich erinnere mich noch gut an die Werbung für ein 21:9 TV (Philips war es glaub? ) von vor knapp 2 Jahren. komischerweise hab seit dem nix mehr davon gehört oder ähnliche Produkte dieser Art gesehen


----------



## butter_milch (13. März 2011)

Oh mann, da merkt man wer was für ein Format auf dem Tisch stehen hat. 16:10 macht 16:9 Monitore für den PC überflüssig. Muss ich wirklich erklären warum das so ist? Warum es sie gibt, hat Hatuja ja schon erklärt. Glückwunsch, ihr gehört nun zu dieser Zielgruppe.


----------



## borni (13. März 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Dumme, die sich für 16:9 entscheiden.


 
Was hat das mit Dummheit zu tun?
Solche aussagen zeugen auch nicht gerade von einem besonder hohen Geistigem Intellekt.


----------



## Pumpi (13. März 2011)

In der Tat !

Ich z.Bsp surfe auf 4:3 (1920x1440p) und zocke auf 16:9 (2560x1440p).

Was sagt uns das ? Man braucht nur genug Fläche und man kann machen was man will. Wer auf BQ steht braucht halt zur Fläche auch entsprechend viel Pixel, ganz einfach.

16:10 ist zur Zeit einfach zu teuer bei dem gebotenem, wird sich, bis auf im Abverkauf des 30" Bereichs wohl auch nicht mehr ändern. Das ist so und muß akzeptiert werden, Punkt

Die Diagonalen wachsen immer weiter zum gleich bleibendem Preis, und mir will jemand erzählen ich soll bei 32" eine Bildschirmhöhe von bald 45 cm in Kauf nehmen (@16:10) ? Bei der übersichtlichen Breite könnte ich den Monitor eigentlich 60cm vor mir stehen haben, geht aber nicht, weil ich ansonsten nahezu ständig fast bis unter die Zimmerdecke schaue.

Anbei: Hier nochmal ein Link bei dem man sieht was es heutzutage in der Regel bei 16:9 zu sehen gibt und was bei 16:10 nicht.

Bild: sc2_fovq1ygrmd2.gif - abload.de


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Verfechter von 16:10. 16:9 sieht irgendwie komisch aus, außerdem sind doch alle Anwendungen darauf ausgelegt, dass man sie von oben nach unten bedient. Wie viele Webseiten kennst du, wo man ausschließlich von links nach rechts scrollt, aber nicht von oben nach unten? Ich bisher nicht eine!


 
Deswegen sollte man auch lieber 10:30 einführen, ist sinnvoller.


----------



## borni (13. März 2011)

Im Endeffekt muss das doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Und wenn der Umsatz bei Geräten mit 16:10 Auflösung ausbleibt hat der Kunde die Entscheidung getroffen.
In vielen Jugendzimmer ist der Bildschirm z. Bsp. auch gleichzeitig noch TV-Gerät. Da macht das 16:9 Format eben Sinn.


----------



## Leandros (13. März 2011)

Ich bin für die einführung von 1:1 *ironie off*

Edit: @über mir: Als TV / Blu Ray Bildschirm macht 21:9 genau so Sinn. Alle Filme sin in dem Format (Blu-Ray meist 1920x800).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2011)

> Deswegen sollte man auch lieber 10:30 einführen, ist sinnvoller.


Dann lieber 1 : 50 und das Bleifrei. Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, aber 16 : 9 ist das eigendliche Format. Hängt allerdings von der Umsetzung ab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

Oder mehrere Monitore nutzen. In der Firma haben wir zwei 30 Zöller um 90° gedreht, weils für die Anwendung einfach besser ist.


----------



## Leandros (13. März 2011)

Zum Zocken sind 3x30" (Auflösung: 2560x1600, also insgesamt 7680x1600) unübertroffen Geil!
Gibt nichts besseres!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Kein Mensch braucht mehr als 40 cm Display Höhe. Darauf läßt sich eine DIN A4 Seite gut darstellen.



Aber kein pdf mit kleiner Schrift auf x1080. Da ist x1200 schon ziemlich knapp - und bei einem Display, dass Videobild so oder so interpolieren muss, hat x1080 auch sonst keine Nachteile.



robbe schrieb:


> Irgendwo hab ich mal vor ein paar jahren gelesen, das 16:10 dem natürlichen Sichtfeld am ehesten entspricht. Dann hab ich neulich erst gelesen, das es 16:9 ist. Und jetzt les ich hier 21:9, was denn nun?
> Oder wird das Sichtfeld mit zunehmender Film/Monitorbreite auf Dauer auch immer breiter?



Das Marketing-Sichtfeld wird zunehmender Bildschirmbreite immer breiter...
De facto liegt das Sichtfeld eines Auges eher bei 1:1 (Kreisrundes Auge mit kreisrunder Linse, kreisrunder Pupille und kreisrunder Netzhaut ergibt -Überraschung!- eine kreisrunde Bildwahrnehmung), mit zwei Augen wächst es nur wenig in die Breite (kann ja jeder mal testen: Was sehr ihr im rechten Auge, was ihr nicht im linken seht?). So kommt man vielleicht auf etwas mehr als 4:3, aber 16:10 wird man bestenfalls knapp erreichen. Was deutlich größer (und flach) ist, ist der Bereich, den man ohne Kopfbewegung sehen kann, einfach weil die Auge horizontal weiter gedreht werden können. Aber will man die Augen bewegen müssen, um den Rest des Monitors zu sehen?
Eben. In der Praxis dürften ohnehin nur sehr wenige Leute so nah am Monitor sitzen, dass er ihr gesamtes Blickfeld ausfüllt. Damit spielt höchstens noch der Bereich schärfsten Sehens in der Mitte des Auges eine Rolle (kreisrund - und bei beiden Augen ~auf die gleiche Kreisfläche fokussiert). Viel wichtiger aber: Was soll eigentlich dargestellt werden?
Damit wären wir nämlich beim Grund für 21:9 Kinofilme. Filmfläche kostet Geld, Leinwandfläche auch. Was soll auf möglichst wenig Bild möglichst gut wiedergegeben werden? Landschaften (oben Himmel, unten n bissl Staub - in der Mitte eine lange Linie interessanten Horizontes), Räume (oben Decke  unten Teppich , in der Mitte eine Vielzahl Personen nebeneinander),... . Zum Teil lässt sich das auch auf Spiele übertragen - auch first und viele thirdperson Titel (inklusive Simulationen) stellen ähnliche Umgebungen dar, Point&Click-Adventures sowieso. Da macht Breitbild Sinn. Bei WiSims nur noch wenig bei Strategiespielen, bei denen vertikale Übersicht genauso wichtig ist, wie horizontale (und ggf. noch durch Menüs limitiert) wäre 1:1 oder 4:3 dagegen die beste Wahl. Für Internet und Texte sowieso: Wenn es vertikal nicht reicht, muss man scrollen. Aber horizontal lässt sich der Platz nur bei speziell angepassten Multi-Spalten-Layouts nutzen (es sei denn, man mag Zeilenlängen von einem Meter).



Fadi schrieb:


> Ein gebogenes Display würde halt dem menschlichen Sichtfeld noch mehr entsprechen.


 
Aber nur wenn man im Fokuspunkt sitzt.


----------



## Panto (13. März 2011)

heil 16:10


----------



## art90 (13. März 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Oh mann, da merkt man wer was für ein Format auf dem Tisch stehen hat. 16:10 macht 16:9 Monitore für den PC überflüssig. Muss ich wirklich erklären warum das so ist? Warum es sie gibt, hat Hatuja ja schon erklärt. Glückwunsch, ihr gehört nun zu dieser Zielgruppe.


 
ja, erkär mal. inwiefern schränkt das seitenverhältnis denn die vertikale größe bzw. auflösung ein? 

Glückwunsch dir selbst zu deiner ignoranz....


----------



## doodlez (13. März 2011)

macht es nicht viel mehr sinn für 3000$ oder so nen gescheiten Fernseher zu kaufen? ich mein dafür bekommt man doch sicher auch nen schönen Fernseher


----------



## MysticBinary82 (13. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gegen 16:9 hab ich nichts, aber 1920x1080 ist mir zu klein, die doppelte Größe wäre schon mal eine Verbesserung.


 
Was und wie nahe willst du dann da dran sitzen, damit du das siehst? Bei FullHD muss man ja schon 1m davor sitzen um die vollen details wahr zu nehmen. Jetzt wollen die Fernsehrhersteller auch noch 4K Geräte etablieren - wo man dann einen halben Meter davor sitzen muss.

Das ist wie der megapixel Wahn bei Digitalkameras. Mir wären da eher große lichtstarke Pixel lieber als viele Kleine die kaum noch ein signal weitergeben können.


----------



## Wenzman (13. März 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Dumme, die sich für 16:9 entscheiden.


 Es gibt auch Leute die keine andere andere Wahl haben als 16:9 zu nehmen. 
Z.b. bei den 3D Monitoren, wenn es einen mit 16:10 geben würde hätte ich mir sicher auch einen gekauft.


Zum Thema: den Vorgänger, also den 58pfl9955 hat philips nebenbei fast komplett vom Markt genommen, u.a. wegen der unfassbar schlechten SD Bildqualität, aber auch die HD Bildqualität lies zu Wünschen übrig.  
Die Zielgruppe waren tatsächlich die Heimkinobesitzer, allerdings kenne ich heute kaum einen Heimkinobesitzer ( ich kenne viele und bin selbst einer) der sich ein LCD/LED/EDGE LED Gerät kauft, die meisten greifen bei Plasma zu, u.a. wegen des natürlicheren Bildes und nicht vorhandene ''LED'' Krankheiten.

e: Sorry ich meinte 16:10 in 24'' oder größer.


----------



## Aggrotyp (13. März 2011)

die gibts es doch schon, zb den syncmaster 2233RZ


----------



## beercarrier (13. März 2011)

16:10 ist schon interessant weil din a4 seiten komplett angezeigt werden. 16:9 ist günstiger. standard ole ole.
aber  4:3 / 16:10=4:2,5 / 16:9=4:2,25 / 21:9=4:1,714
 das wär die hälfte der höhe zur alten breite, für filme ist das gut, beim arbeiten kommts mir eher auf die fläche an, also lieber 16:10, was wahrscheinlich eh der beste kompromiss ist.


----------



## KrHome (13. März 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> 21:9 ist das Sichtfeld des Menschen.


Das höre ich gerade zum ersten Mal und ich denke auch nicht, dass das stimmt. Mein bisheriger Wissensstand war, dass wenn schon Breitbild, dann kommt 16:10 dem menschlichen Auge immer noch näher als 16:9, geschweige denn 21:9 (siehe auch ruyven_macarans Posting).

Und wie auch schon gesagt wurde: Gutes Marketing kann einen dazu bringen vieles zu glauben.


----------



## Liza (13. März 2011)

Pumpi schrieb:


> In der Tat !
> 
> Ich z.Bsp surfe auf 4:3 (1920x1440p) und zocke auf 16:9 (2560x1440p).
> 
> ...


 
Der Bildvergleich von deinem Link ist nicht ganz korrekt. Denn bei 16:10 ist nach oben und unten etwas mehr Bild. 
Zumal es auch einige Spiele gibt, die das Format unterschiedlich händeln.

Aber hab ich jetzt einen 24 Zoll mit 1920x1200=16:10  kann ich dort genau das gleiche Bild darstellen was ich auch auf einem 1920x1080=16:9 Bildschirm habe, muss dann nur bei letzerer Auflösung schwarze Balken oben und unten in kauf nehmen.

16:10 ist im Grunde eine PC Auflösung, 16:9 ist es zum Teil geworden durch FullHD (ist halt eine kommerz Auflösung). Ich selber nutze auch nur 16:9, weil ich häufiger auch mal nen Film schaue und da keine Balken oben und unten haben möchte und sogar das hab ich manchmal noch, bei bestimmten Filmen die das erweiterte Breitbild haben, was noch mehr gestreckt ist.

Fazit: 16:9 mit 1920x1080 reicht zum Spielen/Arbeiten völlig aus. Brauch man etwas mehr Höhe dann halt 16:10 oder man nimmt einen TFT mit Pivot Standfuß. Wobei 16:10 im gedrehten Zustand dann ja nochmal breiter ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2011)

Ich nehme dann den 21 : 9 mit Pivot Funktion und 10.1 Sound


----------



## Pumpi (13. März 2011)

weltrekord schrieb:


> Der Bildvergleich von deinem Link ist nicht ganz korrekt. Denn bei 16:10 ist nach oben und unten etwas mehr Bild.
> Zumal es auch einige Spiele gibt, die das Format unterschiedlich händeln.


 
Der Bildvergleich passt für SC2 100%. Das Spiel ist im sogenannten hor+ Modus dargestellt, dem heute gängigen, und in diesem kriegt der 16:10 User tatsächlich weniger zu sehen. Der 16:10er kann seine Höhe nicht ausspielen. Man kann über interpolierung den ganzen Bildschirm füllen, aber leider nur mit weniger Inhalt 

Genau das ist einer der Punkte weshalb ich nicht auf 30" 16:10 umsteige. Riesiege Fläche und weniger Bildinhalt geht garnicht 

Und da sehe ich auch einen Vorteil von einer 21:9 Auflösung. Wenn ein Titel "extended" Breitbild unterstützt, dann sieht man mit dem cinema Display mehr, zumindest mehr als ein "16 zu neuner" 

In Strategiespielen wie Anno oder SC2 wäre 21:9 natürlich nicht so der sonderliche Gewinn, es wären schon eher Action Games.

Würde ich mir heute nochmal ein 24" Gerät kaufen, dann wäre es allerdings auch ein 16:10er, eine gewisse mindest Höhe muß beim surfen/arbeiten schon gegeben sein. Dann wäre mir auch das schwache P/L egal. Nur hier geht es ja um *Maximum* Display's, und da sind nun mal andere Parameter zu beachten.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. März 2011)

Zum Filmeschauen ist 21:9 top (da oftmals eh schon Standard), zum Arbeiten natürlich ein no-go. Wie es mit Spielen aussieht wird sich zeigen, je nach Genre (Rennspiele, Ego-Shooter) sicherlich richtig spaßig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn man im Fokuspunkt sitzt.


Für ein Heimkino wäre es auch unpassend, aber beim Zocken würde ich es optimal finden. 
Sogar bei Strategiespielen wäre es praktisch, wenn man Menüs an den Seiten ablegen könnte. 

PS: Den Stylefaktor darf man dabei aber auch nicht vergessen.


----------



## X Broster (13. März 2011)

Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen auf 21:9 zu zocken, zB. Rennspiele oder Rollenspiele. Einfach traumhaft. Shooter oder Strategie eher weniger.

Für H-Filme natürlich ideal.


----------



## Cayman XT (13. März 2011)

Übrigens: Die Breite liegt bei ca. 116,73 cm und die Höhe bei etwa 50,03 cm...

'XT


----------



## Low (13. März 2011)

Hab den 21:9 Fernseher bei uns im Elektronikmarkt gesehen. Finde 21:9 für Filme spitze da es keine schwarze Balken gibt wie bei 16:9


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2011)

Für Filme mag es stimmen, nur es gibt im TV ja noch mehr als genug unangepaßtes Material. Sieht sicher gut aus wenn eine 4:3 Sendung auf dem Teil läuft.


----------



## X6Sixcore (14. März 2011)

4:3 auf 21:9 - da lohnt sich schon Stereo-Fernsehen mit zwei verschiedenen Kanälen nebeneinander.

Verpasst man nix.

Und das Gehör trainiert man damit auch noch.



MfG


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. März 2011)

Genauso wie ich es prophezeit habe 

4:3
->
16:9 / HDReady
->
FullHD
->
3D
->
21:9
->
3D ohne Brille
->
2k
->
4k2k
->
UHDTV (16xFullHD )


----------



## Leandros (14. März 2011)

Ich warte darauf, das die Film Industrie ihre Filme in 4k rausgibt! 1080p is halt zu klein!


----------



## Pumpi (14. März 2011)

Der 4K Beamer wird aber auch nicht ganz billig


----------



## Leandros (15. März 2011)

Hmm .. Joa .. muss natürlich auch 3D unterstützen. Dann muss noch ein Kinosaal Angebaut werden. Ich denke so um die 100.000€ sollten reichen


----------



## Pumpi (15. März 2011)

> 100.000€



Miete dir doch einfach ab und an mal ein Kinosaal, wenn's mit der Technik so weit ist.

Brauchst du hinterher auch nicht sauber machen 

Aber im Ernst, ich kann mir bei meinem 46" LCD kaum noch mehr schärfe als FullHD vorstellen.

Vielleicht muß ich mir doch mal so'n neues iPhone angucken, um dafür mal feeling zu kriegen


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. März 2011)

Ja, anscheinend sitzen alle mit 10cm Abstand vor ihrem 200cm Plasma 

3D ist vielleicht noch ganz nett, aber eine höhere Auflösung benötigt man normalerweise nicht. (Ich erkenne kaum einen Unterschied zwischen meinem 640x480 2.8" Smartphone und meinem 22" 1680x1050 Monitor. Natürlich auf realistischem Abstand )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2011)

Ich persönlich wäre auch eher für einen Umstieg auf 48 oder besser gleich 50 fps, statt für höhere Auflösungen.
Im Kino kann man es durchaus mal mit >4k versuchen (60mm soll ja auch genial ausgesehen haben), aber für zu Hause kann man sich das eh nicht leisten und man bräuchte schon wieder ein neues Medium.


----------



## frido007 (17. März 2011)

Interessant schaut das 21:9 Format schon irgendwie aus. Die Entwicklung geht so rasend schnell auf dem Gebiet Hifi und PC.


----------



## patricknrw (23. März 2011)

Also ich finde dies schonmal das es endlich in die richtige richtung geht.
den Multidisplay oder Eyefinity ist doch echt unbrauchbar, von mir aus kann es noch etwas breiter sein dann braucht man nicht 3 monitore sondern nur einen. im moment habe ich selber einen 22" 16:10, erstens weniger 3d leistung benötigt und beim arbeiten die schrift größer ist dank der niedrigeren auflösung, und einen merklichen unterscheid zu full hd gibt es nicht. danneben steht ein 22" full hd monitor als info monitor, CPU auslastung, GPU auslastung ICQ und so weiter....
aber wenn man auf dem 21:9 in der mitte ein full hd spiel spielen könnte also nur 1920x1080 und links und rechts noch kleine windows gadgets laufen lassen könnte, das wär doch hammer! alles auf einem monitor game, gpu last cpu last via orbmu2k gadgets, und vielleicht noch messenger, steamfreunde usw.. das wär genial.

fazit brauchbar wenn mein wunsch realisierbar wäre...


----------

